# Ryobi vs Milwaukee Cordless Nailers



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Funny title, eh?

It seems at more than twice the price, the Milwaukee finish nailers still have drawbacks.

Based on what I've seen, since I don't own a M - there is the lockout and can be a minor blowout from the point of entry (and sometimes a double impact).

Is this a realistic take, even though the lockout wouldn't matter that much, as far as shooting finishing work?

Might just get the Ryobi. I did want the Milwaukee, I'm just not that keen it carries the value that is being charged (also, wanted the 7 1/4" Milwaukee cordless circular - for battery advantage but Milwaukee grossly overcharges for batteries, from what I can make out).

Even though I view Ryobi as almost toy quality - I tried one the other day on a jobsite and it seems to work pretty smooth. (18 gauge) _Granted, the name doesn't make the most professional impression..._ 

I'm rarely interested in fastening oak, on that claim. 

Only problem is when I go to get that framing nailer - can't find a Ryobi. Or a Milwaukee for that matter. Anyone besides Dewalt?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

A lot of people like the Ryobi nailer and say it's better in many ways than the Milwaukee. I've used most of the cordless nailers and I own the Ryobi, and I don't like any of them.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Golden view said:


> A lot of people like the Ryobi nailer and say it's better in many ways than the Milwaukee. I've used most of the cordless nailers and I own the Ryobi, and I don't like any of them.


You don't like due to lack of power, compared with pneumatic? Shooting on an angle, etc?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

artinall said:


> You don't like due to lack of power, compared with pneumatic? Shooting on an angle, etc?


Anything not air seems heavy, bulky and slow, and seem to have misfires more often.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a friend with the ryobi trim guns and stapler and he loves them. I don't use trim guns much. 

As far as the framing gun goes, the dewalt is the only game (battery only) and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

The question I ask myself is this.

I have tons of cordless milwaukee power tools meaning I have batteries and chargers to spare.

The ryobi tool might be cheaper and better but it's a totally different battery system.

Is it worth the hassle of having to deal with two different battery setups for the tool?

Or will I be purchasing anymore tools in this lineup to make the new setup worth it?


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

BucketofSteam said:


> The question I ask myself is this.
> 
> I have tons of cordless milwaukee power tools meaning I have batteries and chargers to spare.
> 
> ...


 You bet. 

Have been balancing 2 to 3 standalone Ryobi finish nailers vs a Dewalt framing nailer and 2 to 3 finish nailers. Bosch is out (offers only a single nailer) though I have a 2 battery pack with drill. _So much for my faith in Bosch.

_I don't know if I would go the Senco route, probably negatory.

So what I end up with, unless I want Dewalt across the line, is three different brand batteries. I'm trying to figure why Ryobi and Milwaukee don't offer a cordless framer - kind of throws a jinx into the battery strategy. Not to mention by Bosch - doubt I can wait on their extended development cycle.

- The advent of the cordless battery scheme is one the best brand loyalty schemes every conceived. How much of a coincidence was it? 

But when a major tool brand lacks an important component, like a framing nailer, their connected offerings suffer in my opinion.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

artinall said:


> You bet.
> 
> Have been balancing 2 to 3 standalone Ryobi finish nailers vs a Dewalt framing nailer and 2 to 3 finish nailers. Bosch is out (offers only a single nailer) though I have a 2 battery pack with drill. _So much for my faith in Bosch.
> 
> ...


From what I understand milwaukee are supposed to be coming out with one soon.

I'm more than happy enough to wait as I don't need one.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I get the point of wanting all the same platform for batteries, but I also feel it's short sighted. Dewalt has an awesome cordless framing gun, Milwaukee has an amazing fuel sawzall, makita has a great brushless saw and their impacts are bulletproof. I have everything because it makes sense.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> I get the point of wanting all the same platform for batteries, but I also feel it's short sighted. Dewalt has an awesome cordless framing gun, Milwaukee has an amazing fuel sawzall, makita has a great brushless saw and their impacts are bulletproof. I have everything because it makes sense.


I don't have the cash flow to just go out and buy the best of the best because it makes the most sense. I chose a tool platform and stuck with it.

Though when it comes to low gear drills I got variable speed makita one seeing as it's the best of the bunch.

I know a guy who went out and bought 20K worth of tools then tried to start up a company.

By the sixth month he was selling brand new tools that he never used once on craigslist because he didn't have the income to support what he did.

My theory is that patience is a virtue, I know the guys at the local hardware store fairly well, I shop there enough that they tell me ahead of time if something is going on sale.

Once the tool goes on sale I buy it. If a job comes up and I need a tool that I don't have I get it then. I won't just buy a tool at full price because I think I might need it.

Is it smart? probably not, but this is the first year that I'm trying to work all year for myself.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

^^^^ I think I paid full price for the m18 light, everything else milwaulee I paid significantly less for... most 75% off, some 50% off and a couple 25% off.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> ^^^^ I think I paid full price for the m18 light, everything else milwaulee I paid significantly less for... most 75% off, some 50% off and a couple 25% off.


It's amazing how often tools will go on sale,

it just requires you to get in good with the local hardware store and they'll give you heads up when a sale is going to start.

Got my father a makita drill and impact gun set for $100, mostly so that he'd stop asking to borrow mine.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> I get the point of wanting all the same platform for batteries, but I also feel it's short sighted. Dewalt has an awesome cordless framing gun, Milwaukee has an amazing fuel sawzall, makita has a great brushless saw and their impacts are bulletproof. I have everything because it makes sense.


I like various select cordless as well.

But the other thing about batteries, reducing by brand, besides cost, is knowing that you'll have one on charge.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The only non-Milwaukee tool I needed was the Ryobi nailer, so I soldered a Milwaukee battery mount to one.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

My Milwaukee Sucks 18 ga. I hate it. my old 18v Dewalt is much better even though all the batteries are dead and it sits on a shelf.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Golden view said:


> The only non-Milwaukee tool I needed was the Ryobi nailer, so I soldered a Milwaukee battery mount to one.


 And how did that work for you?


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

I've tried them both, and though I'm kind of a Milwaukee fan boy, I like the Ryobi better.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

BucketofSteam said:


> My theory is that patience is a virtue, I know the guys at the local hardware store fairly well, I shop there enough that they tell me ahead of time if something is going on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's smart.

I didn't need a $500 cordless rotary hammer in my van for the last two years. Knowing that I would eventually want one, though, I kept my eye out for it on eBay. I got it for less than 300 bucks.

I would say buy it before you need it IF you find a great deal on it. For example bare Dewalt 20v tools on eBay can be had for about 100 bucks. If you have to go to the hardware store the day you need it, it will cost you closer to 140. I suppose the key is knowing what you will need before you need it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

Mordekyle said:


> I think it's smart.
> 
> I didn't need a $500 cordless rotary hammer in my van for the last two years. Knowing that I would eventually want one, though, I kept my eye out for it on eBay. I got it for less than 300 bucks.
> 
> ...


If I know a job is coming up that I'll need it I'll get it then, then I'll just add extra to the job to cover the cost of the tool.

If I can't get the tool, then that's why princess auto exists.

That's harbor freight for the ones down south. Their tools may suck but they have gotten many guys out of a jam.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazon prices can fluctuate throughout the week...don't know if there is a "cheapest day"


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

The senco fusion nailers are almost perfect. I was hoping Milwaukee would make a deal with them, and we would get a milwaukee battery power on the Senco platform. I was hoping for better from the Milwaukee cordless nailers. I haven't tried one yet, but holding them in the store, I was amazed at how big and heavy they were for a finish gun. 

The Sencos would be perfect if they could sink the nails all the way all the time in oak, and could leave a slightly smaller hole like my pneumatic guns do.


----------

